# Home made wood stove for Bob House



## Don2222 (Oct 15, 2011)

Hello

Is this a deal for $50 ??

http://nh.craigslist.org/for/2640416452.html

homemade woodstove great for bob house, shed garage. it's a 30 lb. propane tank made into a woodstove. works great even when it was -8 last winter it kept the shanty 80 degrees. it has a 3in stove pipe. i use 3in exhaust pipe for a chimney.

Pic
http://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff369/fishingwithkids/Mobile Uploads/0827111151.jpg


----------



## BrowningBAR (Oct 15, 2011)

I bet it glows real purdy.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 15, 2011)

If ya live in a shanty, go for it.


----------



## madrone (Oct 15, 2011)

Ha! I used a similar stove in the shop of a rental house years ago. It was made from an old air compressor tank. It put out the heat, that's for sure. Totally f'n scary, in hindsight...


----------



## nate379 (Oct 16, 2011)

My folks heated there home for close to 30 years on a stove my Dad built.  They just pulled it out this summer since my Dad didn't want to burn wood anymore and switch to a self feeding coal stove.

It was built out of an old 275gal heating oil tank for the firebox.


----------



## dafattkidd (Oct 16, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> If ya live in a shanty, go for it.




BLahahahahah Good one!


----------



## rottiman (Oct 16, 2011)

Who's Bob........................?


----------



## tsquini (Oct 16, 2011)

3" stove pipe? Really.


----------



## Battenkiller (Oct 16, 2011)

BrowningBAR said:
			
		

> I bet it glows real purdy.



 :lol: 

For $50 and a little looking, there are plenty of small old pot-bellies out there that would be safer and better heaters.  Much smaller footprint in a confined space as well, better clearances, and a vertical top-loader to boot.  

I just spent last evening in a drafty little shanty, drinking with a few chainsaw carving buddies.  It was a cold, rainy, and blustery evening, but the little pot-belly they had in there roasted us out with just the occasional carving scrap or piece of pallet wood.  I've been there in the middle of January as well, and anybody who carves there knows that no matter how cold it gets, you can always get toasty warm in there after your hands stop working from the cold.

The owner said she paid $65 for it.  It has a broken flange on the top casting, but it doesn't affect the way the stove works in the slightest.  I'm going back there again today and I'll try to get a pic before I leave.  I've been wanting a place to stick one of these things in since the first time I visited there.  May have to build my own shanty.


----------



## ScotO (Oct 16, 2011)

NATE379 said:
			
		

> My folks heated there home for close to 30 years on a stove my Dad built.  They just pulled it out this summer since my Dad didn't want to burn wood anymore and switch to a self feeding coal stove.
> 
> It was built out of an old 275gal heating oil tank for the firebox.



Holy Friggin Cow, man!......did you guys shrivel up in the winter from the heat that put off?....lol....I built a maple syrup evaporator out of one of those tanks, and man does that thing put out the heat....it also EATS THE FRIGGIN WOOD, too!!


----------



## DanCorcoran (Oct 16, 2011)

I've lived in many areas of the US, but have never heard of a "bob house".  Will someone enlighten me, please?


----------



## ScotO (Oct 16, 2011)

the big problem with any homemade stove is how well it is built.......any Tom Dick or Harry could put a stove together, problem is most do not know what a good weld is......look that stove over REALLY REALLY good for any crappy welds, cracks, or any other shoddy worksmanship.....and also, make sure you line the bottom half with firebricks.....I've seen homemade barrel stoves melt through b/c of no firebrick on the bottom half.....bottom line is, use your good judgement, like your life depended on it b/c it very well MAY.......


----------



## ScotO (Oct 16, 2011)

DanCorcoran said:
			
		

> I've lived in many areas of the US, but have never heard of a "bob house".  Will someone enlighten me, please?



Apparently some guy with Robert created it.....lol.....seriously, I think it is a hunting or fishing shack.....we call 'em "camps" here in central PA....


----------



## Don2222 (Oct 16, 2011)

DanCorcoran said:
			
		

> I've lived in many areas of the US, but have never heard of a "bob house".  Will someone enlighten me, please?



Hello

Yes, I Bob House is an Ice Fishing shelter on thick ice with no floor for some nice winter fishing. Do it in NH and Maine every winter!


----------



## bluedogz (Oct 17, 2011)

Don2222 said:
			
		

> DanCorcoran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So, a wood stove on top of ice?  Makes me leery....


----------



## webbie (Oct 17, 2011)

At least you don't have to worry about hearth clearances to combustibles!


----------



## fossil (Oct 17, 2011)

Looks _perfect_ for a Bob House...because that means I'm not _ever_ going to see it.   :coolsmile:


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 17, 2011)

Ice floor. Wood stove. Hmmm... Buy several stoves.


----------



## dafattkidd (Oct 17, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Ice floor. Wood stove. Hmmm... Buy several stoves.



LOL.  BB.  You're killing me this week!


----------



## Danno77 (Oct 17, 2011)

Looks like fun to me Wayyy better than the piece of garbage I put out in the shed last year.

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/65494/


----------



## tfdchief (Oct 18, 2011)

It has always amazed me that people who build things like this, can do anything unconventionally, and regularly "throw caution to the wind", and seem to get away with it their entire life.  My dad was that way.  He built a real piece of crap for our hunting cabin.  It didn't even have a bottom.  He just put down a big thick flat rock on the wood floor, cemented the steel stove to the rock (more like a fire place made out of 36 " steel pipe) and then single wall piped it through a homemade thimble into a single brick thick, square, outside chimney, with half the mortar joints rotten and falling out......and it was up against old dried out wood siding.  It has been heating that place for over 25 years.   I have no idea how.  It has had more than one chimney fire.  If I did that, the place would burn down the first night. :-S  As some of you know, I don't have the kind of luck my dad had. :smirk:
Edit: One more thing that urks me.  In a college English class, I had to right a paper on the aphorism, "dilingence is the mother of good luck".  I did and actually believed what I wrote was true and valid.  As life for me has progressed, it hasn't always seemed to work that way!


----------



## nate379 (Oct 18, 2011)

It was great on wood.  Kept the place at ~70* all winter on about 3 cords of wood.

Just cause the firebox was big didn't mean it had to be filled.  3-4 logs at a time was all it needed.



			
				Scotty Overkill said:
			
		

> NATE379 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fredarm (Oct 18, 2011)

Just make sure there's no propane left in it!


----------



## Don2222 (Oct 21, 2011)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> Looks like fun to me Wayyy better than the piece of garbage I put out in the shed last year.
> 
> https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/65494/



Luv ur conversion from LP Gas to Wood!!  LOL


----------

